# Buying in Chania Town, any experiences?



## Vannae (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All

I'm considering buying a small apartment in Chania Town, Crete. I was wondering if anyone has done this (or bought in a similar town/similar property) and could share experiences? How did you find your property and what was the buying process like? Also, what sort of taxes does one pay on an apartment? 

The apartment would be mainly for personal holiday home use, but also possibly for letting. My dream would for the property to be to be in the Old Town. I've been finding it difficult to find information on anything but villas, so any advice would be appreciated!

Many thanks.


----------

